# barre espace/ F6 conflit lion classic



## dodinot (16 Octobre 2011)

je viens d'acheter un powerbook G4 pour pouvoir utiliser classic
refus - sans doute lié à ce qu'il est sur lion; Je voudrais le déclasser pour qu'il soit en 10.5 est-ce possible

autre problème la barre espace ouvre F6 verrouillage majuscule  impossible de supprimer ce lien très gênant quand on veut écrire un texte


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Un power book G4 sous Lion :  nan c'est pas possible, car Lion nécessite un processeur Intel core 2 duo minimum.

Pour connaitre l'OS de ton PB : menu pomme, à propos de ce Mac.

Quant à acheter Leopard : c'est uniquement vendu d'occasion maintenant.


----------



## dodinot (17 Octobre 2011)

j'ai confondu les fauves. mon powerbokk qui pose problème tourne sur 10.5

Ma barre espace  ouvre f6 (verrouillage numérique) et j'aimerais bien interdire ce lien très gênant


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2011)

Aller voir Préférences système / clavier / raccourci clavier : regarder ce qui est affecté à la barre d'espace, supprimer le raccourci.


----------



## dodinot (17 Octobre 2011)

je suis allé dans les raccourcis clavier et ai tout supprimé la barre espace ouvre toujours F6, il faut taper une deuxième fois pour fermer et supprimer le verrouillage numérique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

je suis allé dans les raccourcis clavier et ai tout supprimé la barre espace ouvre toujours F6, il faut taper une deuxième fois pour fermer et supprimer le verrouillage numérique


autre bug la touche retour au lieu de revenir en arrière me propose d'enregistrer quand je suis sur word ce aui rend impossible tout travail - clavier en français


en branchant un clavier bluetooth tout marche normalement


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2011)

C'est donc le clavier de ton Powerbook qui a un problème.
Il a peut être reçu (dans une autre vie) une projection de liquide


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2011)

Et dans une autre session, as tu observé le même comportement ?


----------



## dodinot (18 Octobre 2011)

CE SONT LES PROGRAMMES OFFICE QUI DÉVIENT LA TOUCHE RETOUR DE SA FONCTION ET - JUSQU'À PRÉSENT - PAS LES AUTRES

QUANT À LA BARRE ESPACE ELLES EST TÊTUE ET OUVRE SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT LE BLOCAGE NUMÉRIQUE quelle que soit la session

AVEC MON PETIT CLAVIER PLACÉ SUR CELUI DU POWERBOOK TOUT VA BIEN MAIS JE SUIS FRUSTRÉ DE NE PAS COMPRENDRE LE MÉCANISME DE CES ABERRATIONS "LAXOVIENNES"


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que le clavier est endommagé (il a sans doute reçu un liquide quelconque ayant créé des courts circuits)

Quant à installer Classic, normalement il n'y a aucun souci. Il faut soit l'installer depuis le DVD d'installation fourni avec le Mac, soit à partir d'un CD d'installation de MacOS 9.2


----------



## dodinot (19 Octobre 2011)

j'ai eu un contact avec l eprécédent propriétaire qui fut confronté au même problème de clavier fantaisiste. C'est survenu depuis qu'il est passé sur 10.5.8. il l'a réglé en utilisant - comme moi un clavier externe.
Je vais donc chercher un "tigre" pour passer en 10.4 et par la même occasion installer 0S 9.
reste à savoir si le clavier incorporé va retrouver un fonctionnement normal. Je vous tiendrai au courant
Merci pour l'assistance


----------

